# The greatest horror movie ever (sort of)



## Drew (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103873/

I knew it as "Dead Alive," but I guess it was released in the states as "Braindead." 

Seriously, watch this. It's the goriest movie, bar none, I've ever seen. It's also hilarious. And, it was directed by Peter Jackson. 

Best line - "Mum! You've ate the dog!"


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 29, 2007)

A true classic!


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2007)

Ahh, you've seen it? No one I know has ever heard of it!  

It rules. It opens with a guy getting his arm chopped off with a machette front-and-center on screen, the sort of thing that always happens offscreen in most normal movies. I was a little shocked. By the end, you're seeing things like 20x worse without even flinching. 

I couldn't touch pudding for weeks.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 29, 2007)

'I kick arse for the lord!'   

Bet you Naren's seen it too...


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 29, 2007)

I like when he breaks out the lawnmower 

They show this from time to time on IFC it is really funny and as drew said gor yas al lget out


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2007)

Dude, the best line in Dead Alive is:

"I kick arse for the lord!"


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm shocked this many of you have seen the movie. Awesome!


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it's the same movie where the black zombie guy is raping the which chick, and says "I always wanted to cornhole me a blind bitch!" 

If you like that, check out Hell Comes to Frogtown. Rowdy Roddie Piper is the main character (Sam Hell), and the whole plot of the movie is that he's the last man alive after a nuclear war, and his testicles are protected government property so he has to thwart the forces of evil (hot chicks) who are constantly seeking his sack. He wears like a man-chastity belt through the whole thing - It's brilliant.


----------



## noodles (Jan 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> Best line - "Mum! You've ate the dog!"



"Your mother ate my dog!

"Not all of it."



Vegetta said:


> I like when he breaks out the lawnmower



"Party's over."


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll have to add that to the list. 

Seriously, I need to track down a copy of this and watch it again, if just to traumatize my roommates.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 29, 2007)

My grandma has this, I've never seen it though.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, total classic.

Infact, I'd be shocked to see if there's anyone here who hasn't seen it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wierd, my girlfriend was telling me about this film yesterday  

She's obssesed with gore and zombies, so this is one of her favourite films. Have to watch it some time.


----------



## Drew (Jan 30, 2007)

Rep points for everyone who's posted in here, I'm shocked so many of you have even heard of it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 30, 2007)

Cheers Drew, I finally have a yellow bar 

I think I'm going to have to watch this when I see my girlfriend tomorrow.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 30, 2007)

I think I've seen it.

This is awesome, too:
Bad Taste


----------



## Pauly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yep, seen in about 3 times. 

NWS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt-29u0e7Bo

He returns later to fuck (accidentally, and through her punctured body) another zombie with a crutch.

Wahey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRgAdPFj16U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjsvsIuxDHk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pouzkfDxddo

This has loads of sick shit in too haha:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iVvSBVoUPY

Again none work or weak stomach safe.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris said:


> I think it's the same movie where the black zombie guy is raping the which chick, and says "I always wanted to cornhole me a blind bitch!"
> 
> If you like that, check out Hell Comes to Frogtown. Rowdy Roddie Piper is the main character (Sam Hell), and the whole plot of the movie is that he's the last man alive after a nuclear war, and his testicles are protected government property so he has to thwart the forces of evil (hot chicks) who are constantly seeking his sack. He wears like a man-chastity belt through the whole thing - It's brilliant.




+1 that movie rocks chris - Also features Sandahl Bergman (Valeria from Conan the Barbarian)

They made a sequal to it (without Roddy Piper  ) that sucked ass


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 1, 2007)

Watched this last night and it really seemed familiar. I'm sure I've seen it before a long time ago and just forgot I'd seen it  

It's a great film though


----------



## Pauly (Feb 1, 2007)

Ha, I need to get this on DVD now, re-watching those clips has instilled comedy-gore <3


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmm, this thread got me thinking. I've never seen this, but I've just dusted off my downloaded files on cd, and I found this movie lurking amongst a load of other files. Guess what I'm gonna watch tonight?


----------



## Pauly (Feb 1, 2007)

Have fun lolz, I'm sure you won't forget it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 1, 2007)

Awakened Sleeper said:


> Guess what I'm gonna watch tonight?



The new Harry Potter film.



...am I right?


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Feb 1, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> The new Harry Potter film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...am I right?





Bloody Harry Potter  I recently had to watch the first 4 back to back.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 7, 2007)

All of Bad Taste here: AMIGRATE!?!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3959383531501412540&q=full+movie&hl=en


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 15, 2007)

haha dude i've seen that movie at least 3 times, it fucking rules. i love over-the-top gore. i'm the dude in the theater laughing his balls off at every intensely gory scene in a movie.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Feb 15, 2007)

I finally got round to watching it, and was suitably well fucking-impressed. I'm not a huge fan of gore but even I laughed nearly all the way through. Superb movie!
And strangely enough, after having had it on disc for 3 or 4 years, when I finished watching the movie I switched on the tv only to discover that it was just starting on there too. Spooky


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 16, 2007)

Weirdly enough, me and my flatmates ended up watching most of this tonight. Just stumbled on the thread now by accident 

Suffice to say, I'm not a big gore man, so while I did laugh my ass off at it, I also felt a tad ill in parts :urgh:

I have to say my favourite bits were the arse kicking priest and the scene with the baby in the park. I couldn't believe how ridiculous the latter was!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 16, 2007)

I got big bonus points from my girlfriend for buying her the DVD for Valentine's day so she could replace her video'd-from-tv copy.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 18, 2007)

Pauly said:


> All of Bad Taste here: AMIGRATE!?!
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3959383531501412540&q=full+movie&hl=en



Please watch this, it's good in a badly good way.


----------



## noodles (Feb 19, 2007)

Shikaru said:


> the scene with the baby in the park. I couldn't believe how ridiculous the latter was!



"Uh...he's hyperactive."


----------



## Dormant (Feb 20, 2007)

It was only ever known as Dead Alive in the US. I remember seeing this back in 1993 when it came out on video. Fantastic movie although like Paul says 'Bad Taste' is probably the better film. 

Either way it's well up there with the Evil Dead series for me. 

'There's some Dettol in the jeep?'


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

Dormant! Where the fuck've you been, dude?


----------



## Pauly (Feb 20, 2007)

Bad Taste is sort of different though, much lower budget and all improvised, it's hilarious in a different way. I still <3 both.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 20, 2007)

This movie IS by far the best horror movie ever. 

It's been a while since i've seen it though, i'd love to see it again.


----------



## Dormant (Feb 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> Dormant! Where the fuck've you been, dude?



 

Around. I have just had fuck all to say!


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2007)

That's out of character.


----------



## Dormant (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> That's out of character.



Says the verbose Motherfucker with 17,000 + posts to the british wanker with sub 1000!


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Feb 22, 2007)

Both Braindead and Bad Taste are fantastic movies! I love a good bit of gore, and this stuff is proper silly gore. For me it equates to a gore film equivilent of Rhapsody - over the top, ridiculous, but undeniably* awesome. 





(* If you like that kinda thing)


----------

